# Posting on Tapatalk



## reber1b (Jun 14, 2007)

If there's anyone here using Tapatalk, could you tell me how to post/start a new thread using it? I've tried every trick in the book and I still haven't figured out how to do that one simple thing.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I would recommend using the actual DBSTalk app. Doesn't have all the functionality of the site, but most of it for posting.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't believe DBSTalk supports Tapatalk. At least it didn't in the past.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Too much custom code I believe.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I can't fathom making people pay for an application to post, and worse requiring the site owner to provide full backend database access for it. Blerg.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

As someone who loves Tapatalk I would love it if DBS Talk would add themselves to 25K+ other forums that are Tapatalk friendly. It's crazy that a site such as this in not already on on it.


----------

